# Some programs wont run in safe mode?



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello all, I am trying to run some security programs in safe mode, most especially an antivirus scan. I can get SpyBot S&D to run and other various programs but BitDefender wont load up from the icon or the start menu. Is it common for some programs not to boot in safe mode and is there any way around this so I can do a virus scan in safe mode? Thanks. :wave:


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

navigate to the folder and try clicking on the execution file directly.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If its run by a service, it won't run as the OS deemed it unnecessary when loading into safe mode.

Some software can be like that. The best alternative is to get into *msconfig* via the runbox, disable everything unnecessary, including AV/Firewalls/security software (but not the security software services) and disconnect the system from the Internet, physically from the Ethernet jack. It'll ask for a reboot for changes to take affect and you proceed with that and can then run any service dependent scan, accurately enough. :wink:


----------



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies all. After some web research I did discover that BitDefender wont in fact run in safe mode. I ran Spybot S&D in safe mode though.

kalim, that's a big job, lol. I have a wireless card not an ethernet cable but I guess I can disable that. How much of a chance is there it's missisng something by running the scan with the operating system and all software running?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Martingale00 said:


> I have a wireless card not an ethernet cable but I guess I can disable that. How much of a chance is there it's missisng something by running the scan with the operating system and all software running?


Most of the major malicious code can remain undetected while its loaded in memory i.e. running. Notorious viruses that hide in Ring0, i.e. kernel mode, are rarely caught but completely undetectable unless in SafeMode (or sometimes a clean format). Many of them that have raised privileges need to detected with minimum running state. Vaguely, one of the problems with "normal mode" is that the virus can disguise itself differently each time when started or loaded alongside another legitimate program. Another being that many files are skipped or access is not completely allowed if the program is running or being used by another - alot of software/services/processes are loaded up by the registry in this state. 
You can disable the net without physical disconnection too (Control Panel), yup.


----------



## Cricket57 (May 22, 2006)

For a lot of modern PC Security programs, Safe Mode is no longer a requirement anyway as they are able to catch just as much, and remove on reboot. Only legacy-style programs (as I call them) still bother to recommend this action...


----------

